# Netbook Gateway

## Juan Facundo

Buenas y santas!.

Con mucha alegría les cuento que mi señora me ha comprado una netbook de la marca gateway, lt2501r. Quería saber si alguien ya tiene instalado gentoo en una netbook y que me cuente la experiencia. La verdad que compilar todo en una netbook no me imagino; aunque estoy decidido para tener gentoo en mi new machine!. También pido que me aconsejen acerca de los "use" mas convenientes, se que depende mucho del entorno que elija. Quiero instalarme un sistemita MUY ligero. icewm o alguno similar, nada de kde o gnome (o lo mínimo necesario), etc...

A la espera, los saludo.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Seria interesante que inicies esa maquina con el Live DVD y copiarnos el harware que tiene la maquina con el comando

```

# lspci 
```

Digo el Live dvd por que podras pasar esto a tu mail o a un pen drive más facilmente. 

Podes utilizar el cd de instalacion minimal sin problemas pero ahi deberias de montar el pendrive.

Utilizando el minimal podremos ver que hardware te detecta el Gentoo.

Suerte!

----------

## Juan Facundo

Bien, gracias por responder. La salida de tal comando es la siguiente

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Pineview DMI Bridge

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Pineview Integrated Graphics Controller

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Pineview Integrated Graphics Controller

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Tigerpoint LPC Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801GR/GH (ICH7 Family) SATA AHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. Device 2060 (rev c1)

02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation WiFi Link 100 Series

```

Es netbook, y no tiene lectora de dvd. Con lo que tuve que hacer un live pendrive para arrancar. Lo bueno es que ya le instalé gentoo. Conseguí un buen tutorial, http://www.movimientolibre.com/manuales/gentoo-linux-mi-instalacion-personal-2010-parte-1.html, y pude hacer bastante. De todos modos me falta mucho, todavía no tengo funcionando las X. Pero ya arrancó con gentoo.

----------

## Juan Facundo

Bueno, novedades.

Gracias a que me contacté con el autor del tutorial mencionado y haciendo alguna que otra "poca" reforma a la ayuda que él me envió, tengo funcionando mis X. Ya no mas falta instalar gestores de ventanas y toda la demás yerba.

Saludos.

----------

## pelelademadera

el hard es 100% funcional si no me confundo, no vas a tener ningun problema

si ya tenes andando las X, ya esta, solo es ir emergiendo lo que necesites, y luego configurarlo

cualquier duda, aca estamos.

----------

## Juan Facundo

Bueno, gracias por tu predisposición. Saludos.

----------

## Juan Facundo

Bueno, ya casi.

Tengo el teclado funcionando bien, gracias a un artículo que encontré por la web: http://archylinux.wordpress.com/2010/07/21/teclado-en-espanol-con-driver-evdev/, en donde me dice que haga lo siguiente:

 *Quote:*   

> Para tener el teclado en español deberemos modificar el siguiente archivo:
> 
> /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-evdev.conf
> 
> Para ello:
> ...

 

Y en efecto, funciona bien así. Pero en el artículo no explica el porque de las cosas. Es la primera vez que configuro el teclado con driver "evdev" y me gustaría entender un poco más, si alguien puede hacerlo.

Lo segundo. Si bien me funciona el touchpad, no le funciona la "conducta" de que si le doy un golpecito sobre el pad, tomaría la acción de un "click" de botón izquierdo. En el mensaje del log de xorg, hay algo de error, pero no entiendo del todo que es. Si alguien me da una mano con esto.

```
[    42.382] _XSERVTransSocketOpenCOTSServer: Unable to open socket for inet6

[    42.383] _XSERVTransOpen: transport open failed for inet6/netbook-faco:0

[    42.383] _XSERVTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: failed to open listener for inet6

[    42.416] 

X.Org X Server 1.9.4

Release Date: 2011-02-04

[    42.417] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[    42.417] Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 i686 Gentoo

[    42.417] Current Operating System: Linux netbook-faco 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 #2 SMP Wed Feb 23 06:39:49 ART 2011 i686

[    42.417] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda1

[    42.418] Build Date: 22 February 2011  11:19:39AM

[    42.418]  

[    42.418] Current version of pixman: 0.20.2

[    42.418]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[    42.419] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    42.420] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Feb 24 08:04:20 2011

[    42.514] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[    42.514] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    42.514] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    42.537] (==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

[    42.537] (**) |-->Screen "Portatil" (0)

[    42.537] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor Integrado"

[    42.537] (**) |   |-->Device "Video Integrado"

[    42.537] (**) |-->Input Device "keyboard0"

[    42.537] (**) Option "AIGLX" "true"

[    42.537] (==) Automatically adding devices

[    42.537] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[    42.594] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz-latin1/" does not exist.

[    42.594]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    42.594] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/" does not exist.

[    42.594]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    42.608] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/freefonts/" does not exist.

[    42.608]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    42.624] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/terminus/" does not exist.

[    42.624]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    42.625] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera/" does not exist.

[    42.625]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    42.625] (**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/dejavu/,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[    42.625] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

[    42.625] (**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

[    42.625] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[    42.626] (II) Loader magic: 0x81f4de0

[    42.626] (II) Module ABI versions:

[    42.626]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[    42.626]    X.Org Video Driver: 8.0

[    42.626]    X.Org XInput driver : 11.0

[    42.626]    X.Org Server Extension : 4.0

[    42.628] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:a011:1025:034a rev 0, Mem @ 0x58180000/524288, 0x40000000/268435456, 0x58000000/1048576, I/O @ 0x000060c0/8

[    42.628] (--) PCI: (0:0:2:1) 8086:a012:1025:034a rev 0, Mem @ 0x58100000/524288

[    42.628] (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

[    42.628] (II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    42.628] (II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    42.628] (II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    42.628] (II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    42.628] (II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    42.628] (II) "dri2" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    42.629] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[    42.699] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[    42.716] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    42.716]    compiled for 1.9.4, module version = 1.0.0

[    42.717]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    42.717]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[    42.717] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[    42.717] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[    42.717] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[    42.717] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[    42.717] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[    42.717] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[    42.717] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[    42.717] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[    42.718] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[    42.719] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    42.719]    compiled for 1.9.4, module version = 1.0.0

[    42.719]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    42.719]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[    42.719] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[    42.719] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[    42.720] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[    42.725] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    42.725]    compiled for 1.9.4, module version = 1.0.0

[    42.725]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[    42.725] (**) AIGLX enabled

[    42.725] (II) Loading extension GLX

[    42.725] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[    42.726] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[    42.727] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    42.727]    compiled for 1.9.4, module version = 1.13.0

[    42.727]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    42.727]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[    42.727] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[    42.727] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[    42.728] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

[    42.766] (II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    42.766]    compiled for 1.9.4, module version = 1.0.0

[    42.766]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[    42.767] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

[    42.767] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[    42.767] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so

[    42.768] (II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    42.769]    compiled for 1.9.4, module version = 1.2.0

[    42.769]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[    42.769] (II) Loading extension DRI2

[    42.769] (II) LoadModule: "intel"

[    42.769] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so

[    42.804] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    42.804]    compiled for 1.9.4, module version = 2.14.0

[    42.804]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    42.804]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 8.0

[    42.804] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[    42.804] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    42.821] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    42.821]    compiled for 1.9.4, module version = 2.6.0

[    42.821]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    42.821]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 11.0

[    42.821] (II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,

   i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 854, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,

   E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM, Pineview G,

   965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33, GM45,

   4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43, B43, Clarkdale, Arrandale,

   Sandybridge, Sandybridge, Sandybridge, Sandybridge, Sandybridge,

   Sandybridge, Sandybridge

[    42.823] (--) using VT number 7

[    42.834] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

[    42.834] drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)

[    42.834] drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0

[    42.834] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

[    42.834] drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)

[    42.835] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 9

[    42.835] drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0

[    42.835] (**) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[    42.835] (==) intel(0): RGB weight 888

[    42.835] (==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[    42.835] (II) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) Pineview GM

[    42.835] (--) intel(0): Chipset: "Pineview GM"

[    42.835] (**) intel(0): Tiling enabled

[    42.835] (**) intel(0): SwapBuffers wait enabled

[    42.835] (==) intel(0): video overlay key set to 0x101fe

[    42.944] (II) intel(0): Output LVDS1 using monitor section Monitor Integrado

[    43.044] (II) intel(0): found backlight control interface /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0

[    43.072] (II) intel(0): Output VGA1 has no monitor section

[    43.215] (II) intel(0): EDID for output LVDS1

[    43.215] (II) intel(0): Manufacturer: CMO  Model: 1018  Serial#: 0

[    43.215] (II) intel(0): Year: 2009  Week: 51

[    43.215] (II) intel(0): EDID Version: 1.3

[    43.215] (II) intel(0): Digital Display Input

[    43.215] (II) intel(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 22  vert.: 12

[    43.215] (II) intel(0): Gamma: 2.20

[    43.215] (II) intel(0): No DPMS capabilities specified

[    43.215] (II) intel(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

[    43.215] (II) intel(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

[    43.215] (II) intel(0): redX: 0.560 redY: 0.355   greenX: 0.350 greenY: 0.565

[    43.216] (II) intel(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.115   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

[    43.216] (II) intel(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

[    43.216] (II) intel(0): Supported detailed timing:

[    43.216] (II) intel(0): clock: 54.2 MHz   Image Size:  222 x 125 mm

[    43.216] (II) intel(0): h_active: 1024  h_sync: 1133  h_sync_end 1205 h_blank_end 1386 h_border: 0

[    43.216] (II) intel(0): v_active: 600  v_sync: 607  v_sync_end 620 v_blanking: 652 v_border: 0

[    43.216] (II) intel(0):  N101L6-L0D

[    43.216] (II) intel(0):  CMO

[    43.216] (II) intel(0):  N101L6-L0D

[    43.216] (II) intel(0): EDID (in hex):

[    43.216] (II) intel(0):    00ffffffffffff000daf181000000000

[    43.216] (II) intel(0):    3313010380160c780a4be58f5b599027

[    43.217] (II) intel(0):    1d505400000001010101010101010101

[    43.217] (II) intel(0):    0101010101012c15006a415834206d48

[    43.217] (II) intel(0):    7d00de7d00000018000000fe004e3130

[    43.217] (II) intel(0):    314c362d4c30440a2020000000fe0043

[    43.217] (II) intel(0):    4d4f0a202020202020202020000000fe

[    43.217] (II) intel(0):    004e3130314c362d4c30440a20200047

[    43.217] (II) intel(0): EDID vendor "CMO", prod id 4120

[    43.217] (II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[    43.217] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x600"x0.0   54.20  1024 1133 1205 1386  600 607 620 652 -hsync -vsync (39.1 kHz)

[    43.218] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    43.218] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    43.218] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    43.218] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    43.218] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    43.218] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    43.218] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    43.218] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    43.219] (II) intel(0): Printing probed modes for output LVDS1

[    43.219] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x600"x60.0   54.20  1024 1133 1205 1386  600 607 620 652 -hsync -vsync (39.1 kHz)

[    43.219] (II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

[    43.219] (II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)

[    43.219] (II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

[    43.247] (II) intel(0): EDID for output VGA1

[    43.247] (II) intel(0): Output LVDS1 connected

[    43.247] (II) intel(0): Output VGA1 disconnected

[    43.247] (II) intel(0): Using user preference for initial modes

[    43.247] (II) intel(0): Output LVDS1 using initial mode 1024x600

[    43.247] (II) intel(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.

[    43.247] (II) intel(0): Kernel page flipping support detected, enabling

[    43.247] (**) intel(0): Display dimensions: (220, 130) mm

[    43.247] (**) intel(0): DPI set to (118, 117)

[    43.247] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[    43.248] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[    43.248] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[    43.265] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    43.265]    compiled for 1.9.4, module version = 1.0.0

[    43.265]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    43.265] (==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[    43.265] (==) intel(0): VideoRam: 262144 KB

[    43.265] (II) intel(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[    43.266] (II) intel(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: i915

[    43.266] (II) intel(0): Allocated new frame buffer 1024x600 stride 4096, tiled

[    43.269] (II) UXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:

[    43.269] (II)         solid

[    43.269] (II)         copy

[    43.269] (II)         composite (RENDER acceleration)

[    43.269] (II)         put_image

[    43.269] (II)         get_image

[    43.269] (==) intel(0): Backing store disabled

[    43.269] (==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled

[    43.270] (II) intel(0): Initializing HW Cursor

[    43.284] (II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

[    43.287] (**) intel(0): DPMS enabled

[    43.287] (==) intel(0): Intel XvMC decoder disabled

[    43.287] (II) intel(0): Set up textured video

[    43.288] (II) intel(0): Set up overlay video

[    43.288] (II) intel(0): direct rendering: DRI2 Enabled

[    43.288] (==) intel(0): hotplug detection: "enabled"

[    43.289] (--) RandR disabled

[    43.289] (II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[    43.289] (II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[    43.289] (II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[    43.289] (II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[    43.289] (II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[    43.289] (II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[    43.289] (II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[    43.289] (II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[    43.289] (II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[    43.289] (II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[    43.289] (II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[    43.289] (II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[    43.290] (II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[    43.290] (II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[    43.290] (II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[    43.557] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

[    43.557] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_INTEL_swap_event

[    43.557] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control and GLX_MESA_swap_control

[    43.557] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_make_current_read

[    43.557] (II) AIGLX: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap backed by buffer objects

[    43.558] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/i915_dri.so

[    43.558] (II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0

[    43.560] (II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 220 x 130

[    44.934] (**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

[    44.934] (**) keyboard0: always reports core events

[    44.934] (EE) keyboard0: No device specified.

[    44.934] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[    44.934] (EE) PreInit returned NULL for "keyboard0"

[    44.960] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event3)

[    44.961] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    44.961] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    44.961] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    44.961] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    44.961] (**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

[    44.963] (--) Power Button: Found keys

[    44.963] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    44.963] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    44.963] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    44.963] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    44.963] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "es"

[    45.080] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Video Bus (/dev/input/event4)

[    45.081] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    45.081] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    45.081] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    45.081] (**) Video Bus: always reports core events

[    45.081] (**) Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

[    45.084] (--) Video Bus: Found keys

[    45.084] (II) Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard

[    45.084] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    45.084] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    45.084] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    45.084] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "es"

[    45.433] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event0)

[    45.433] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    45.433] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    45.433] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    45.434] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    45.434] (**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

[    45.437] (--) Power Button: Found keys

[    45.437] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    45.437] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    45.437] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    45.437] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    45.437] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "es"

[    45.439] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Lid Switch (/dev/input/event2)

[    45.439] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[    45.441] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Sleep Button (/dev/input/event1)

[    45.441] (**) Sleep Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    45.441] (**) Sleep Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    45.441] (**) Sleep Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    45.441] (**) Sleep Button: always reports core events

[    45.441] (**) Sleep Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[    45.445] (--) Sleep Button: Found keys

[    45.445] (II) Sleep Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    45.445] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    45.445] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    45.445] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    45.445] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "es"

[    45.459] (II) config/udev: Adding input device 1.3M WebCam (/dev/input/event7)

[    45.459] (**) 1.3M WebCam: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    45.459] (**) 1.3M WebCam: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    45.460] (**) 1.3M WebCam: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    45.460] (**) 1.3M WebCam: always reports core events

[    45.460] (**) 1.3M WebCam: Device: "/dev/input/event7"

[    45.463] (--) 1.3M WebCam: Found keys

[    45.463] (II) 1.3M WebCam: Configuring as keyboard

[    45.463] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "1.3M WebCam" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    45.463] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    45.463] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    45.463] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "es"

[    45.472] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event5)

[    45.472] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    45.472] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    45.472] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    45.472] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

[    45.472] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event5"

[    45.476] (--) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

[    45.476] (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[    45.476] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    45.476] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    45.476] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    45.476] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "es"

[    45.478] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/event6)

[    45.478] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "evdev touchpad catchall"

[    45.479] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "touchpad catchall"

[    45.479] (II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

[    45.479] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so

[    45.516] (II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    45.516]    compiled for 1.9.4, module version = 1.3.0

[    45.516]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    45.516]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 11.0

[    45.516] (II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 1.3.0

[    45.516] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event6"

[    45.526] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: x-axis range 1472 - 5612

[    45.526] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: y-axis range 1408 - 4618

[    45.526] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: pressure range 0 - 255

[    45.526] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: finger width range 0 - 15

[    45.526] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: buttons: left right

[    45.534] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

[    45.534] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events

[    45.538] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" (type: TOUCHPAD)

[    45.538] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) MinSpeed is now constant deceleration 2.5

[    45.538] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: MaxSpeed is now 1.75

[    45.538] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: AccelFactor is now 0.038

[    45.538] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    45.538] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration profile 1

[    45.538] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    45.538] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    45.546] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

[    45.547] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/mouse0)

[    45.547] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "touchpad catchall"

[    45.547] (II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 1.3.0

[    45.652] (EE) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad no synaptics event device found

[    45.652] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"

[    45.656] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: invalid x-axis range.  defaulting to 1615 - 5685

[    45.656] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: invalid y-axis range.  defaulting to 1729 - 4171

[    45.656] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: invalid pressure range.  defaulting to 0 - 256

[    45.656] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: invalid finger width range.  defaulting to 0 - 16

[    45.676] (EE) Query no Synaptics: 6003C8

[    45.676] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: no supported touchpad found

[    45.677] (EE) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.

[    45.681] (EE) PreInit failed for input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"

[    45.681] (II) UnloadModule: "synaptics"

[    71.143] (II) AIGLX: Suspending AIGLX clients for VT switch

```

Gracias.

----------

## Luciernaga

Me parece que si te centraras en la documentación de Gentoo sería mejor resolver cualquier problema que te surja ...

Por ejemplo la localización: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/guide-localization.xml

También el Touchpad aquí: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Synaptics_Touchpad/Xorg_7.3

... y tal vez en estos mensajes ... https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-780962-start-0.html

Suerte  :Smile: 

----------

